
Show HN: Merge iTunes and Music App Tracks - dddddaviddddd
https://www.davidschlachter.com/misc/trackconcat
======
dddddaviddddd
Hi HN!

This tool was inspired by the early-2000s tool 'Join Together', which combined
iTunes tracks using AppleScript, Quicktime, and an Apple binary for
chapterizing MP4 files. As Quicktime and the Apple ChapterTool were
deprecated, I created 'Track Concatenator' to fill the gap using FFMPEG and
MP4v2.

The main use case is to merge together tracks (usually movements) of classical
music into a single file representing the whole work. Chapterizing the MP4
file allows you to easily jump between movements within the same audio file.

I'll have a blog post coming about how I added support for the Music app in
Catalina, while still maintaining compatibility with iTunes.

